# Here's my easy to make bacon step by step!!!



## fpnmf

I call it easy because it is quite easy and safe.

When I first joined here I was interested in making sausage and bacon.

Never made or attempted any before.

I read and used the handy dandy search tool a lot.

My first bacon was made using Bears step by step and turned out great.

I used this recipe quite a few times...alway came out great.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/96761/smoked-bacon-step-by-step-with-qview  

He was very generous with his help.

Pops6927 is a lifelong friend of mine and his family had a store and his Dads bacon,smoked hams and such were famous.

Pops posted the way his family made bacon and it has a lot less work to it.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110799/pops6927-s-wet-curing-brine  

I liked the idea of less work so I gave it a try and now it is my go to for bacon.

I went to the grocery store and asked for a food grade bucket from the bakery.

They gave me a 15 pound icing bucket..perfect.

Here it is with some if the ingredients..

I use the gallon jug for mixing..then into the bucket.








I found a small store here that I get bellies from..not as cheap as the Asian store in Atlanta ..but at least they can be found here.

First I mix the brine up as desrcibed in Pops url up there ^^^.

2 gallons does one bellie perfectly in my bucket.

I also add lots of ground pepper corns and granulated garlic.







I usually cut the bellie into 3 chunks and into the brine they go.

I leave the skin on.. It comes off real easy when it comes out of the smoker.













Then into the well mixed brine.

Ziplock filled with water to keep things submerged.







Date the lid and into the fridge for 10 days.







Once the ten days pass I rinse them off and cover with Pepper onion and garlic.

Then into the fridge for a few days.







I use the MES for smoking this..

On smoking day I turn it on to 100 and leave it there for the entire time.

I use what ever I have handy for smoke...usually pecan in my AMS.

Smoke it least 10 hours til it has a nice color.







Using a very sharp fillet knife I cut the skin off and freeze it.

Getting the skin off can be a pain..but it gets easier as you do more.

Then back into the fridge for a day or two.

I was very lucky to fall on a deal for a commercial slicer..

Slicing was always the hard part..now it is easy.

On slicing day I put the bacon in the freezer for an hour...makes it much easier.







Then vac packed and into the freezer.







There you have it!!!

There is nothing hard or mysterious about making bacon and the way I do it is not the only way.

Follow the rules about safety and cleanliness and there will be no problems.

MMMMMMMMMMMM Bacon!!!







Have a great day!!!!

Many thanks to Pops,Bear and the rest of the crew here.

I have learned much in the past year!!

  Craig


----------



## daveomak

Great tutorial... step by step... Craig, you make it look real easy.... Thanks..


----------



## tjohnson

Great Job Craig!

This should be a WIKI, then we could refer it when necessary

Todd


----------



## scarbelly

Great job Craig. Nice looking bacon.


----------



## nwdave

Great tutorial.  You left out the one important item:  The smell-a-vision.


----------



## bakerboy7

Fine looking bacon, Craig.  You've inspired me.

I just phoned my, "connection" and bellies will be ready tomorrow morning.

A good excuse to test out the new AMNPS, too.


----------



## jrod62

Always wanted to try making my own bacon.


----------



## Bearcarver

Great Thread Craig!!!!

Awesome Pics Too !!!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## ddemerath

Which style do you prefer, the dry cure or the wet cure?  I've been using only the dry cure in the past. The bacon does look awesome!


----------



## bmudd14474

Great Job Craig. I copied this to a Wiki and called it Wet Curing Bacon. Thanks for taking the time to do this.


----------



## alelover

Nice job Craig. More bacon = more better.


----------



## shortend

Great job on the bacon, Craig. Excellent tutorial as well. Glad it's a WIKI so I can access it easily. I know I'll be using it for reference. Thanks much.

ShortEnd


----------



## fpnmf

bmudd14474 said:


> Great Job Craig. I copied this to a Wiki and called it Wet Curing Bacon. Thanks for taking the time to do this.


A WIKI!! I am honored!!

  Thanks for all the nice words folks..

  Have a great day!!

   Craig


----------



## SmokinAl

Nice job Craig!

Thank-you!


----------



## chefrob

nice job on the bacon and tutorial!


----------



## chef jimmyj

Congrats on the WIKI...Bacon looks awesome!...JJ


----------



## dwolson

You are a god!  Very nice! 

My buddy Nick and I are in the process of curing 20 lbs right now.


----------



## pops6927

Great Job on the Tutorial!  And thank you for the recognition, I am so glad for this forum that we could be able to share this process and bring it to others to enjoy also!  You never thought when we were 12 sneaking out back to the playhouse to share a smoke that 48 years later we'd be sharing a smoke out back at our own houses again, huh?  lol!  I also requested to have the brine recipe made into a Wiki too so everyone could easily locate both together, which has been done!


----------



## billyj571

Nice I gotta try this soon  love bacon


----------



## smokinsteve

I am planning on doing a side-by-side comparison using the wet cyre method and a dry cure method (which I have used every time I have done belly bacon).  I will post the results!

Another question....can this method be used for canadian bacon?  If so, what anount of brine should be used?


----------



## rdknb

I need to find Pork belly but booked marked this page for when I do

Thanks


----------



## africanmeat

Wow it looks great and so easy this way even i can do it. thanks


----------



## dalglish

OK so I have a slab of belly in the fridge and I've followed Pop's wet brine recipe to the letter. It will be coming out 10 days later and I have a question about smoking.

*I have two options, I can go with a true cold smoke, the ambient temps here is around 40F and I'll be able to keep it at that through out the smoke (external smoke generator) or can can probably keep the temps at 100F. Should I go with a true cold smoke or bring the temp up to 100F as Craig has done?*

Thanks in advance!


----------



## alblancher

Anywhere in that range is fine.  I prefer a cold smoke but living in Louisiana I have to admit I have gotten my smoke temps over the 100 degree mark and didn't have a problem.  As long as you stay below the fat rendering temps you are fine.

Some members like to take the bacon to higher temps and kind of precook it but as far as just smoking it and adding that smoke flavor the cooler temps do just fine,


----------



## dalglish

alblancher said:


> Anywhere in that range is fine.  I prefer a cold smoke but living in Louisiana I have to admit I have gotten my smoke temps over the 100 degree mark and didn't have a problem.  As long as you stay below the fat rendering temps you are fine.
> 
> Some members like to take the bacon to higher temps and kind of precook it but as far as just smoking it and adding that smoke flavor the cooler temps do just fine,




Thanks, I've read so many different methods and watched so many videos on this today it's crazy. Some are taking internal temps to 150F and others prefer to keep the temps below 100F.

I haven't seen a connection yet but I wonder if the people taking the internal temp up to 150F are not using cure #1 and are nitrite free? I guess that would make sense.


----------



## alblancher

Remember without cure they need to be to 135 (140) internal temps within 4 hours to satisfy the 4 hour rule.  I have to guess they are using cure if taking longer then that.

Maybe somebody will chime in about why they would take bacon to 150 or smoke at 150?  I always keep it as far below 100 as I can living where I do.  I do most of my bacon in the winter down here where I can leave it in the smoker for a couple of days.


----------



## JckDanls 07

The reason they take it to 150` IT Is so they can just cut a chunk off and eat it without frying it...  It's fully cooked at 150`IT

IF I AM WRONG ON THIS SOMEBODY PLEASE CORRECT ME


----------



## shoneyboy




----------



## wes w

Craig,

I'm very interested in making bacon for the first time.

  My search on bacon brought me to your older thread.  I have a couple questions.  

When you prepare the brine,  about how much ground pepper corns and granulated garlic do you add?  I know its to taste, but I have not clue as to  where to start on the amount of seasoning.  I don't care for pepper hot, but like a good pepper flavor in bacon.

  Is there a way to tell by looking if the cure has gotten to the center of the belly, or is it just a time factor?

Once out of the brine, how long do you keep it in the frig. before smoking?

Thank you for your time,

Wes


----------



## link

This looks awesome and if I can find some bellies I am going to try this. Quick question you said cut the fat off and freeze it. What do you do with it after that?


----------



## fpnmf

Wes W said:


> Craig,
> 
> I'm very interested in making bacon for the first time.
> 
> My search on bacon brought me to your older thread.  I have a couple questions.
> 
> When you prepare the brine,  about how much ground pepper corns and granulated garlic do you add?  I know its to taste, but I have not clue as to  where to start on the amount of seasoning.  I don't care for pepper hot, but like a good pepper flavor in bacon.
> 
> Is there a way to tell by looking if the cure has gotten to the center of the belly, or is it just a time factor?
> 
> Once out of the brine, how long do you keep it in the frig. before smoking?
> 
> Thank you for your time,
> 
> Wes


Right around a tablespoon of each..sometimes more..never less..

I always go with Pops recommendation of 10 -14 days..

Usually a few days in the fridge accomplishes pellicalization..

Here's a newer version of this recipe..

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/124885/bacon-made-the-easy-way

Craig


----------



## wes w

Thanks Craig!    

I'm looking forward to trying this.   Thanks for your help!

Link, you cut the hide off after it comes out of the smoker.  You freeze it and use it to make pork skins later.

Edit:  Here is the link to the pork skins.  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/131873/pork-rind-pellets-from-scratch


----------



## travisb

JckDanls 07 said:


> The reason they take it to 150` IT Is so they can just cut a chunk off and eat it without frying it... It's fully cooked at 150`IT
> 
> IF I AM WRONG ON THIS SOMEBODY PLEASE CORRECT ME


Is this true then?


----------



## daveomak

travisb said:


> JckDanls 07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason they take it to 150` IT Is so they can just cut a chunk off and eat it without frying it... It's fully cooked at 150`IT
> 
> IF I AM WRONG ON THIS SOMEBODY PLEASE CORRECT ME
> 
> 
> 
> *Is this true then?*
Click to expand...

Yes....   Since bacon is in the "whole muscle" category, versus "comminuted"  meat category, 150 deg F is adequate for safe consumption...   

_Comminuted_  may refer to: _Comminution_, the process in which solid materials are reduced in size, by crushing, grinding and other processes;


----------



## fpnmf

JckDanls 07 said:


> The reason they take it to 150` IT Is so they can just cut a chunk off and eat it without frying it... It's fully cooked at 150`IT
> 
> IF I AM WRONG ON THIS SOMEBODY PLEASE CORRECT ME





travisb said:


> Is this true then?


I guess it is..but I dont know anyone who has..

Wouldnt do it myself either..

       Craig


----------



## daveomak

> I guess it is..but I dont know anyone who has..
> 
> Wouldnt do it myself either..
> 
> Craig


I wouldn't do it either....  I have tried it, but it don't taste like bacon to me....    I like my bacon a little crispy with the fat cooked pretty good....


----------



## fpnmf

DaveOmak said:


> I wouldn't do it either....  I have tried it, but it don't taste like bacon to me....    I like my bacon a little crispy with the fat cooked pretty good....


Yup!! Me too!!!













july 2012 bacon 023.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Oct 20, 2012


----------



## smokinclt

OK I bought my belly and gonna make some bacon. This looks too easy so Thank You!!


----------



## roller

You make it look to easy Craig !!! Nice job...


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Thank you , Craig. A very good post . Yes, you do make it liik easy. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have a good day and as always. . .


----------



## travisb

Thanks for the replies! I think I might give it a shot cold smoking for about 10 hours with dust in my AMNPS. I've never used the dust but I hope it goes well!


----------



## Bearcarver

JckDanls 07 said:


> The reason they take it to 150` IT Is so they can just cut a chunk off and eat it without frying it... It's fully cooked at 150`IT
> 
> IF I AM WRONG ON THIS SOMEBODY PLEASE CORRECT ME


You aren't wrong, but actually 145 IT is enough according to USDA.

I never took my Belly Bacon to 145 or 150, but I do that with BBB and CB. Both of them burn easily in the pan, but if you smoke them to 145 IT, you only have to warm them up a bit in the pan, instead of burning them. Throw a couple eggs next to them just for fun!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## wes w

733756_474455662609848_1189468966_n.jpg



__ wes w
__ Mar 3, 2013


----------



## jburly

Anybody know where to buy back bacon in the Grand Rapids, Michigan area.


----------



## famous ticketz

very nice


----------



## cohoho

That bacon looks great love the pepper on the outside I'm going to try that soon!!


----------

